# Are there non-religious pro-spanking books?



## AsYouWish (Apr 20, 2005)

Let me preface by saying that I am not trying to stir up trouble and am in no way advocating spanking. I abhor the practice!

But I have a presentation to make in my Ethics class in a few weeks. I am supposed to present a moral argument about a hot topic of my choice. I have chosen to discuss whether or not there should be legislation against spanking. The assignment requires me to present both sides of the issue. I am also required to give historical background and religious/social context. I am hoping that the respective arguments will speak for themselves, and that I will at the very least cause a roomful of people to rethink their (probably mainstream) ideas about spanking as being normal and acceptable and necessary. Of course, I don't know if I'll convince anyone about whether or not legislation is called for, but (even though it's the whole point of my presentation) I personally find that secondary. Baby steps.

For my research I actually have to read pro-spanking materials (which makes me want to







and uke ) and I am curious to know if there are secular books that take a pro-spanking position. The only pro-spanking materials I have ever heard of are religion-based. I am worried about presenting a _mostly_ secular (pro-GD) perspective against a _purely_ religious (pro-spanking) one, if this isn't actually the case. I juxtapose the "mostly secular" versus the "purely religious" because I know there are pro-GD texts that are from a Christian perspective which I will be including in my anti-spanking position. I'm just wondering if I will find the inverse (??) out there: non-religious, secular materials that are pro-spanking.

If anyone knows of titles/authors like this, let me know. If you are not comfortable discussing this here, you can always PM me.

I hope I haven't crossed the UA line. It's certainly not my intention to do so.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

The only pro-spanking







I've heard about I heard on this forum from people who were in shock. And they all claim to be religious.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I am not for legislation, but you might find Alice ******'s work influential about this topic. Also the NoSpank.net site lists the wall of shame and it might give you some leads.

Pat


----------



## AsYouWish (Apr 20, 2005)

sapphire_chan -- I know what you mean. The only exposure I have had to pro-spanking bs is on this forum within the context of people's disgust. But as far as I can recall, any pro-spanking advocates denounced here have been ones claiming to come from a supposed religious slant.

Pat -- Thanks for the tip. I think a "wall of shame" might be just what I need. As for legislation, I actually have mixed feelings about that. But I have to talk about spanking one way and the other in presenting both perspectives.


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't remember any specific titles, but when I flip through parenting books in the library there are a lot that talk about spanking as a good thing even non-secular ones. You might try spending a few hours flipping through them at the public library in your area, they should have a bunch.


----------



## CJNeeley (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't know where to direct you but I really suspect there probably are some considering there are non-religious pro-spankers...they'd probably want one


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

The Ezzo books are written for a secular audience (Baby wise, etc.). They have their roots in the "christian" program "Growing Kid s God s Way," but have had their religious foundation removed for acceptance by a wider audience.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

You might try this site:
http://www.childprotectionreform.org...nking_home.htm
http://www.childprotectionreform.org...re_the_rod.htm

If you cite the Christian spanking arguments, please also note that this is not considered sound theology by many, and that there are many Christians who eschew spanking, e.g., http://www.gentlechristianmothers.co...discipline.php

OK, I'm clearly procrastinating -- looking up books for you is much more entertaining than writing the article I should be writing!

Spanking: A Loving Discipline : Helpful and Practical Answers for Today's Parents

So, they are still out there.

You might want to go to Amazon and narrow your search by subject:
# Subjects > Parenting & Families > Parenting > Discipline -- and then search under 'corporal punishment' or 'spanking' to see what you get.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I think John Rosemond is coming from a religious perspective, but I'm not sure he admits it in all of his materials -- since I haven't been very inclined to read them.


----------

